# Turkey League 1 13-15 April



## FoxSerkan (Apr 13, 2013)

*“We do not have any target in the remaining matches” said head coach Mustafa Resit Akcay.*







This is a very important match for home team Tavsanli Linyitspor as they are at dangerous zone and collecting points is very vital. Last weekend they lost on away to Bucaspor 4-2. Until last weekend they recorded 5 consecutive undefeated matches and interestingly they did not concede any goal in those 5 matches. For sure their defense is improved as it is a big success not to concede for 5 matches in a row. Considering Bucaspor is on top of their form and early goals I still respect their defense. No matter how hard they tried they were not able to come back and lost 4-2.

1461 Trabzon lost last 2 matches with same results of 1-0. They can not score for 2 weeks. I noticed a team in these matches who are not very much motivated. It is true that the condition of 1461 Trabzon is very different as they do not have chance to qualify to Turkey Super League. They have organic ties with Trabzonspor and Football Federation would not let them to play in the same league. “We do not have any target in the remaining matches” said head coach Mustafa Resit Akcay. This was a very interesting explanation. It is also an evidence that 1461 Trabzon have no idea what they will do if they qualify for play off as club president Suat Sen declared “If they let us to play then we will do our very best in play off”

The last 2 matches are a proof that 1461 Trabzon players are confused with their condition. In the end this is a match which will be desired to win by home team mostly as they are right in dangerous zone and all the players are fully motivated. Considering their improved defense and the reality of relegation I believe odds are very much generous to invest. Bet on Tavsanli Linyitspor AH 0.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 14, 2013)

*Turkey League 1

Samsunspor v Ankaragucu 

Date 2013-04-14 Time (cet) 13:00
*

Despite the great transfers during the winter break Samsunspor wasted many points and they are still at dangerous zone. In the remaining fixture they are more advantageous than their rivals and most probably they will stay in division. However they should never make mistake at home matches.

Ankaragucu with plenty problems recorded a great resistance this season and those young players deserve a big applause. But they have a very small chance to continue in Turkey League 1 next season. However they are on away against Samsunspor who do not loose at home matches that easy. Samsunspor lost at home only once.

Samsunspor are much motivated and they will have full fans support. Ankaragucu players begun to understand that they will relegate. I can not see anything in this match except a Samsunspor win. Bet on Samsunspor AH -1.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 14, 2013)

*Erciyesspor v Kartalspor*

Erciyesspor are getting close and even more close to Turkey Super League as they have 5 matches left to finish in top 2 and directly qualify. It was a great news that Rizespor and Manisaspor drew yesterday and made them even more comfortable. Despite a good performance in total, Erciyesspor are an average home team as the managed to win 6 of 14 home matches that they played in Turkey League 1 this season. It is really a fact that Erciyesspor are a good away team as they collected 33 points in 15 matches that they played on away matches. Defenders Huseyin Yogurtcu (8 matches) and M. Ozan Tahtaisleyen (18 matches) are absent. Forward Gerard Goua Gohou (25 matches 18 goals) is absent. Forward Sofiane Hanni (24 matches 2 goals) is doubtful.
Kartalspor are fully motivated and they are right at the edge of relegation. They are traveling for an absolute victory or at least a draw. However a draw might not be enough as there are only 5 weeks left. Head coach Mehmet Altiparmak said interesting things to the media recently. He mentioned that they studied Erciyesspor very well and that they are aware of the strength of them. But he added that Kartalspor are also stronger than their position at the table and emphasized that there is nothing to loose but very much to earn in case of a win. Midfielders Olgay Coskun (12 matches) and Oktay Demircan (9 matches 1 goal) are absent.
In such matches like these there is no need to check the league table. Erciyesspor are more comfortable after both Rizespor and Manisapor lost points yesterday. Besides they did not record very good performance this season at home matches. On the other hand Kartalspor players are completely motivated and they have nothing in their mind but to get at least 1 point or even 3 points. I wish the odds were a little higher as I was thinking that Kartalspor were going to be the most underestimated team of the weekend. Bet on Kartalspor DNB


----------

